# MMA going mainstream



## JDenz (Nov 14, 2002)

Ice T, Fred Durst at WFA, UFC
11-13-2002 11:22 PM PST

WFA 3/Ice-T Press Release
(Las Vegas, November 12, 2002) Unbreakable rhymes. Hardcore action  both in the cage - and now on the mic. Enter: the Original Gangster. Continuing to raise the bar for mixed martial arts entertainment, the WFA is proud to announce the addition of rapper-turned-actor Ice-T to its Level 3 show! Ice-T, a self-professed MMA fan, will perform live for the WFAs November 23rd return to Las Vegas, and the combination of thrills, lights, sounds, and beauties will make for an unparalleled experience. 

Ice-T is one of the founding fathers of gangster rap, and is known as much for his success on vinyl as for his successes on the big screen. His musical hits include Colors, New Jack Hustler and the controversial Cop Killer from his metal band Body Count. The star of New Jack City and Ricochet, Ice-T can currently be seen on the critically acclaimed television hit Law & Order: Special Victims Unit. 

With rap icon Ice-Ts intense stylings on the mic added to this already-stellar mix, theres not a moment to lose! Get your tickets NOW by purchasing them directly through the Aladdin Resort & Casino's box office (877-333-9474) and through all Ticketmaster locations (702-474-4000 or www.ticketmaster.com). Ticket prices range from $30, $50, $100, $150, and $200. Visit www.wfa.tv, the official web site of the world's hottest MMA experience, for the latest news and updates.

UFC/Fred Durst Press Release
Las Vegas, November 15, 2002 Fred Durst, the famous frontman for the multi-platinum selling band Limp Bizkit, will be electrifying the crowd as he accompanies Tito Ortiz to the Octagon while singing a new version of Break Stuff at Ultimate Fighting Championship 40: Vendetta, which starts live on pay-per-view at 10 p.m. EST, Friday, Nov. 22, from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas. UFC 40: Vendetta is attracting significant media attention due to the long-awaited main event, a super-fight between the brash defending light-heavyweight champion Ortiz and the returning hard-core legend, Ken Shamrock.

Durst, long a fixture at Ultimate Fighting Championship events in support of Ortiz, is best known for his achievements with Limp Bizkit, the rock band that has sold more than 23 million records worldwide with a new album scheduled for release in 2003. In addition to his involvement with the band, he is a senior vice president of Interscope, a film director, music producer and, as his press biography states, a provoker and overall cultural savant.

What fans may not know is Dursts life-long passion for martial arts and specifically Ultimate Fighting Championships mixed martial arts blend of boxing, kickboxing, wrestling, jiu-jitsu and karate. One of its top practitioners is Ortiz, The Huntington Beach Bad Boy, and the UFC defending light heavyweight champion.
Tito is gigantic, said Durst. Were going to crush Shamrock! Me with my mouth and Tito with his fists and feet. As his friend, I know theres no hype here ---hes one of the baddest of all time. This is going to be Titos show. No joke.

Fred has stood by me throughout my career in the UFC, said Ortiz from his training camp in Big Bear, California. Hes going to be rapping rhymes about me when he does his song Break Stuff. Dursts gonna blow the roof off the MGM Grand with some new vocal licks. And me? Im preparing a whole new form of punishment, he said as a sly reference to his opponent, Shamrock


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2003)

> Dursts life-long passion for martial arts



I didn't know this! What else has he studied?


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 14, 2003)

Sorry JDenz, but this is last years news. Tito Ortiz already beat Shamrock. Why are you posting this now? I don't get it.


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2003)

He posted it last year. I saw it while going through old posts.


----------



## JDenz (May 14, 2003)

lol thank you I was just going to post that.  lol


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 11, 2006)

Either way, as a fan, I hope it does go mainstream, even to the extent of replacing Boxing. I find the MMA fights much more intriguing.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 11, 2006)

This thread was started 3 1/2 years ago, I think the question now is, has it gone mainstream?  UFC Unleashed is on showing old fights, UFN Live has been done a few times, the reality series is in it's 3rd season.  Is it safe to say that MMA *IS* mainstream?  At least in terms of spectators if not practicioners... yet


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 11, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Either way, as a fan, I hope it does go mainstream, even to the extent of replacing Boxing. I find the MMA fights much more intriguing.



I had watched boxing for many many years... while its still a great sport, I don't find it nearly as entertaining as MMA. Its tough watching two 240 lbs guys hugging each other for 12 3 minute rounds... at least with the UFC it tends to be very quick and brutal. Even fights that go to the cards can be very exciting...

just my .02


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 11, 2006)

To play devil's advocate, Andrew, what is mainstream?  UFC as a sporting event or MMA as a martial art fighting style?


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 12, 2006)

I think it's getting there in both cases, but, not quite yet. It still gets banned in places, etc.. However, in terms of money, and audience, I think that I heard it did pass boxing last year for the first time ever. So it's on it's way!


----------

